# Sweet Leonard



## leonardlove (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh my heart breaks as I write this. My sweet boy left us at the end of October, just 5 days shy of his 12th birthday. Definitely the hardest thing to experience. To all of those who have also lost their beloved goldies and other fur babies, I feel your pain. 
They offer us only the best, teach us compassion love and loyalty and so much more. He will forever be in my heart.
* i messed up on the photo upload, can't fix, sorry its sideways xo


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of sweet Leonard  May his loving memories bring you some comfort.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Leonard, he was a beautiful boy.
Hold him close to your heart, he'll always be with you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is such a hard thing to deal with. Leonard looks like he was a very sweet boy.


----------



## Simba_Golden (Aug 31, 2017)

What a handsome boy. I’m so sorry for your loss..


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. He will live on in your heart forever.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leonard*

I am so very sorry about Leonard, I know the pain.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
What a beautiful picture!
I'm going to private msg. you for the date he crossed to the Bridge, so I can add him?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry sweet Leonard has crossed the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very sorry to hear of Leonard's passing. It is truly devastating. Trust me, we all get it here.


----------



## Colorado Bella (Oct 28, 2017)

So sorry for you loss. He looked like such a sweet boy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

so sorry for your loss.... Leonard sure was a handsome boy.... RIP big fella.....


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm sorry you had to say goodbye to Leonard. His photo is great, I love his sugar nose. Many of us share your loss having been through the same scenario. Have faith in knowing you gave Leonard a great life, a safe home filled with treats and love. I hope time makes you feel better and may the great film of memories Leonard made just for you help you during this time.

Godspeed to Leonard

dlm ny country


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Leonard. Many of us know the pain, it takes time to heal. Hugs.


----------

